# Kundalini Awakening



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

So I had this happen to me, all the way up to my crown chakra and it resulted in me being demon possessed.

I'm done flirting with Eastern beliefs as a result and plan on sticking to Christianity.

I'm curious if anyone has any insights as to why a possession would result from this. At this point I'm fairly certain the entire "spiritual enlightenment" path is a trick Satan plays on people. They invest so much time into it that they're apt to accept the possession at the end of the road. I had one hell of a fight to get it out of me.

I'm willing to accept that I did something wrong in the process, not that I'll ever try again.


(... deleted overly long post ...)

Thoughts? Insights?

Having the energy rise up the spine instead of it's natural flow of going down just seems like a template for demon possession to me at this point. It's been a chore to retrain myself to have the energy go back down the spine like it's supposed to.


----------



## lmaolola (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, i'm sorry it was such a patronizing experience for you. The only thing I'm wondering is how you feel now? I don't think that awakening is something we choose so I'm also wondering how you can choose to 'stick' with Christianity if you have already began to awaken. It sounds like you were trying to awaken, when awakening is something that happens to us as we work through our issues and cleanse ourselves spiritually. What were you fighting when you felt possessed? Maybe you were fighting yourself in the process. Awakening is a scary process and only for the bravest of souls is what they say. Maybe you're not ready yet.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

lmaolola said:


> Hello, i'm sorry it was such a patronizing experience for you. The only thing I'm wondering is how you feel now?


I don't understand the experience to be honest. I can't even piece the events that happened to me into chronological order. I remember them all, but in the jumble there's no sense I can make out of it... other than I know I ended up possessed. At one point during the possession, I was going to give all my money away to charity, just like Jesus told the rich young man in the Bible to do.

As I was trying to press my card into the ATM to check my balance to see what I could give, my arm kept jerking back out of it preventing me. I could not physically do it. Plus, when I closed my eyes I was seeing satan, so that pretty much convinced me I was possessed.



> I don't think that awakening is something we choose so I'm also wondering how you can choose to 'stick' with Christianity if you have already began to awaken.


I've been able to. I'm lucky enough to attend a church where miracles actually happen by the power of the Holy Spirit. Once I saw a cross-eyed girl get healed, and a curved boy's spine straighten out, I had an awakening of a different sort. I could feel the power of God blasting upon me like rain in the room. The stuff I was trying for in my attempt to become spiritually enlightened seemed kind of paltry in comparison to that power. Not that I wanted the power but I just wanted to be closer with God.



> It sounds like you were trying to awaken, when awakening is something that happens to us as we work through our issues and cleanse ourselves spiritually. What were you fighting when you felt possessed? Maybe you were fighting yourself in the process. Awakening is a scary process and only for the bravest of souls is what they say. Maybe you're not ready yet.


You're right in that I was probably trying to force it to happen for a few years. Yet when it happened, I wasn't trying to force it really. I just all of a sudden was no longer attached to things I had been attached to before.

The "divine mother" came to me and told me I needed to accept her one night. After that is when all this began to happen in quick progression, so I'm inclined to believe it was an evil spirit.

During the days prior to it, I began seeing into the spirit realm a bit. Like when I performed certain actions, I would see angels appear and record the action, both good and bad, I believe.

If it was God that visited me, I royally screwed something up in the process that followed, and if so, I don't really care to learn in this life.

When I was fighting the possession, I prayed in the snow at the foot of a statue of Jesus on the cross. I kissed his feet. In an eastern sense, he's my "guru". Though, I believe he's God also so he's much more than that. Just I consider myself his disciple now.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Find Youtube videos on this-chackras . Unless I'm missing something, you're opening your pineal gland,it's not supposed to be opened all the time. As a guy it'll affect your privates,but your privates have to retract. Also, your body needs to awaken and fall asleep at a certain time. It's basically a psychedelic drug, DMT, you are accessing,and like all drugs, you have the high, then gradually it wears off and you experience the low, and then you go back to normal. Which is great when you think about it because you have that Buddhist principle all things are temporary.


----------



## lmaolola (Dec 17, 2012)

Razare said:


> Thanks for replying.


 You're welcome


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Razare said:


> So I had this happen to me, all the way up to my crown chakra and it resulted in me being demon possessed.
> 
> I'm done flirting with Eastern beliefs as a result and plan on sticking to Christianity.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to why you are certain you were demon possessed aside from the ATM card experience. Did you ask God, by the way, what he wanted you to do with that money. Just thought I'd ask to make sure. Also have you looked into the Jungian shadow side theory at all? I don't know all of your experiences, but it's possible that you came into contact with your shadow side rather than being possessed. Basically the shadow side is the side every person has that has their negative traits and traits they dislike about themselves. Most people try to push this side of them away, but it's possible that to fully awaken that you first had to deal with your own negative side. I actually had an experience where I closed my eyes and saw a black dragon talking to me. I've no doubt, that if anything, I was just interacting with my own subconscious shadow. The whole thing was a bit frightening at the time, however, because I ended up having a panic attack, and barely being able to breathe. Just some thoughts since I don't know everything that occurred to you.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I am not sure what to think of all this actually so maybe it's best if I stick to the "facts" first if you do not mind without judging your story.

There are 7 chakras, in the Bible this is known as the 7 days of creation, in theosophy the 7 stages of consciousness and so on. We have arrived in the period where are supposed to have developed the first 5 chakras. Some are already there (very few) but most people aren't. It's a natural process and that thing you call the Devil wants to mess with this process of humanity.

Now enlightenment and I am sorry if I am speaking on behalf the enlightened person, is not something fixed or static. Personally I have nothing with Kundalini, I think Kundalini is nonsense and most people here know how I feel about silly traditions and cultures and all these gurus and priests with their arrogance and vanity. I discard them all. In your case however, maybe it is best if you stick to something that feels right to you and something that you understand.

There are a lot of Eastern beliefs to be found in the Bible anyway. Just because we have Westernized it, doesn't mean it wasn't Eastern before. Manichaeism is the best example I can give you. So maybe it is best if you don't separate East from West but instead try to find out what is true and what isn't true in the Bible without being guided by fear or by an authority like a church or whatever organization. 

When - and I have started a thread about this a while ago - we become to too much prone to fantasy and illusion, then this is something we can call Luciferic thought. That is what happened with you, you followed spiritual nonsense and this is something of the East. The other side of that spectrum is materialism and is the field of the Satan (Ahriman) and this is something of the West. Western thought encompasses science, rationalism, atheism, abuse of sexuality, placing huge importance on possession of materialistic goods etc etc.. .Christ is the balance between those two forces. You can see this metaphor clearly when he is being crucified where he hangs in between those two on the mountain of Golgotha. Christ is the way, he showed us how to overcome all this. Study his words profoundly, they are way way deeper than you might think. Besides, I can't remember Christ Jesus saying anything remotely threatening or violent ever. Only you can find truth and you alone.


Edit:

The link below given by Promethea contains valuable information regarding our re-connection with nature, getting grounded again. I too can highly recommend that you seek contact with nature again.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Treating Kundalini Syndrome | 7 Effective Tips


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Arya said:


> I'm curious as to why you are certain you were demon possessed aside from the ATM card experience.


Hard to explain, but I felt things coursing through my body. I understand what I felt was linked the the nervous system in some way... but when I would pray the image of satan would go away and be replaced by the cross.

My whole life, when I closed my eyes there was always a faint cross there. Never gave it much thought until this experience.

When I calmed down enough to actually accept Christ into my heart, the whole ordeal finished. I stopped having visions.



> Did you ask God, by the way, what he wanted you to do with that money. Just thought I'd ask to make sure.


It was going to an organization that feeds starving people in Africa.



> Also have you looked into the Jungian shadow side theory at all? I don't know all of your experiences, but it's possible that you came into contact with your shadow side rather than being possessed. Basically the shadow side is the side every person has that has their negative traits and traits they dislike about themselves. Most people try to push this side of them away, but it's possible that to fully awaken that you first had to deal with your own negative side. I actually had an experience where I closed my eyes and saw a black dragon talking to me. I've no doubt, that if anything, I was just interacting with my own subconscious shadow. The whole thing was a bit frightening at the time, however, because I ended up having a panic attack, and barely being able to breathe. Just some thoughts since I don't know everything that occurred to you.


A subconscious part of me did awaken during this. The part of me that was conscious when I'm asleep. I think that's how I became possessed maybe, because the person I was when I was asleep isn't the same person that I am when I'm awake. I would do a lot of evil things in my dreams but I always just wrote it off as me dreaming. Well, I think that's what gave satan a foothold into my mind like that. Except, the whole path I was on denied Christ, so I belonged to satan anyway, whether he had a foothold in my mind or not. You bring up a good point though. This is probably why it went wrong for me. The events are such a jumble I had forgot about this when I made the post.

I still don't see kundalini as a positive thing because I tried it again after this event, figuring Jesus would protect me from the negative aspects of it. I'd feel the same things coursing through my body that I felt during the possession. It's like being infested with a hundred snakes crawling inside your skin. Pushing the energy back down gets rid of this. This is why I'm inclined to still think it's a negative process. Not that I'm an expert on this, obviously. Just it's not in the Bible so I don't care much to try it anymore. It didn't make me enlightened at any time during the process, even when I thought I was seeing God... unless we say it did make me enlightened because it brought me to Jesus.




All in Twilight said:


> In your case however, maybe it is best if you stick to something that feels right to you and something that you understand.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The link below given by Promethea contains valuable information regarding our re-connection with nature, getting grounded again. I too can highly recommend that you seek contact with nature again.


Good points. It's an interesting perspective. I used to try to blend Hindu and Christianity, but I'm not doing that anymore. The main reason I wont is because for me it minimized the necessity of Christ, so I'm sticking with Jesus now.

Yeah, I should get outside more too.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Razare said:


> Hard to explain, but I felt things coursing through my body. I understand what I felt was linked the the nervous system in some way... but when I would pray the image of satan would go away and be replaced by the cross.
> 
> My whole life, when I closed my eyes there was always a faint cross there. Never gave it much thought until this experience.
> 
> ...


First of all, I was asking about the money, not because I thought you were giving it to a bad cause, but because I was wondering if you asked God whether that was the cause that he wanted you to help. Also, I understand some of what you've experienced. It can feel like bugs or something are crawling on you. The thing is, you have to take the negative with the positive. The negative feelings are what occurs when you resist and are blocked. When it comes to your shadow side, you have to come into contact with it before you can remove yourself from its control. Otherwise it will operate in your subconscious, and your conscious mind won't really be aware. It certainly can be scary to realize that those negative things are an aspect of us, but it's something you have to accept in order to be free from it. Anyways, I'm not saying you ever have to try Kundalini again, but if you have more experiences, don't get scared. You have to let that negative side of you out into the open to yourself and, in your case, God. Confess and repent, remember. :wink:


----------

